# EGD and Colonoscopy on Wed



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,I have read all the posts regarding colonscopys and they have helped me a lot. I was very anxious and now I'm ok. I'm more concerned about what my doctor calls an EGD (I'm in Ontario, Canada) which I think is the same as an endoscopy. Does anyone know for sure? Does anyone have experience with this procedure?The doctor said he will numb my throat and then ask me to swallow as they put the tube in......I cant imagine that will be much fun, kinda freaking out about it.If anyone knows please post.ThanksAmi


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

a fellow canadian! ... yeah, EGD is upper endoscopy... i wouldnt worry about it, its a simple procedure... u might have a little sore throat for a couple of days, other than that its alright...


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply first, where in Canada are you? Were you awake when you had the procedure done? I think that is my worst fear but I will ask for extra lala medicine LOL


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

im in toronto... yeah i was awake... at first i was worried too, worried that im gonna vomit but i didnt... i actually didnt feel any pain or discomfort during the procedure...


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Thanks first, I'm not sure I can handle being awake as I'm a BIG chicken lol I'll let everyone know how it goes on Thurs or Friday.Ami


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL.... you can handle it... its nothing... good luck!


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Thank you very much for the support first!!! I have a great husband who is extremely understanding and supportive but I can't imagine what it would be like for anyone without this board and supportive family members.Thanks again!Ami


----------

